
Mercedes-Benz shows off self-driving car technology in its new $100,000 S-Class - ph0rque
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/18/4341656/mercedes-benz-shows-off-self-driving-car-technology
======
auctiontheory
Yes, but is it ready for the next Die Hard?

